
Covid-19 Research Explorer - miljen
https://covid19-research-explorer.appspot.com/
======
miljen
Google set up the COVID-19 Research Explorer. Reading more than 50,000 papers
about COVID-19, and allowing to ask natural language questions over that
corpus.

